# kaffeine-0.8.7_4 - Error reading from DVD



## vigol (Jan 17, 2010)

After a few seconds(sometime minutes) watching DVD/Fast Forwarding or Forwarding, The Kaffeine && xine too, stop operations and report following Error:

```
The source can't be read.
Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
```


```
kaffeine-0.8.7_4
xine-0.99.5_4

xineramaproto-1.1.2
libxine-1.1.16.3_2
libXinerama-1.0.3,1

libdvdcss-1.2.10_1
libdvdnav-0.1.10_5
libdvdread-4.1.3_1
```

--------------
Solution
Adjusting following values solved the problem:
*/etc/sysctl.conf*

```
kern.ipc.shmmax
kern.ipc.shmall
```
*Xine Engine Parameters*

```
buffers.audio_num_buffers
buffers.video_num_buffers
buffers.video_num_frames
```


----------

